# Paph parishii good news and maybe not so good?



## Susie11 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a parishii which is single growth plant. I had a few issues with brown depressed patches appearing on the newest leaf but apparently these aren't terminal or anything. But I forgot to to mention that the oldest leaf has turned yellow. It took quite a while so I didn't think there was a problem. However, I am now wondering if it is a bad thing after all. That is the bad news. 

The good news is that I was having a wee poke around in the medium today and to my surprise, I have a new growth!!! :clap: It is tiny but definitely there. I take it that that is a good thing? I hope that means that it is getting ready to bloom then?

yellow leaf











healthy roots










tiny new growth - you may need magnifying glasses


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> I have a new growth!!! :clap: It is tiny but definitely there. I take it that that is a good thing? I hope that means that it is getting *ready to bloom *then?


Yes, it is a good thing; but it only means it is starting a new growth.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 11, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Yes, it is a good thing; but it only means it is starting a new growth.



OK then. Thanks Eric. That is better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Justin (Sep 11, 2012)

the yellow leaf is 100% normal. As the leaves older age, they will eventually die back. Just wait until they are fully brown then gently peel off or cut off with a sterile tool.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Sep 11, 2012)

It seems to me a new root. Let it grow a bit more and see.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 11, 2012)

Justin said:


> the yellow leaf is 100% normal. As the leaves older age, they will eventually die back. Just wait until they are fully brown then gently peel off or cut off with a sterile tool.


Great, that is a weight off my mind then. Thanks Justin.


Mocchaccino said:


> It seems to me a new root. Let it grow a bit more and see.


You might be right -urgh!! I could have sworn it looked green this morning but now I have just had another look and it is yellow. It seems root-ish to me now, which I guess is also good.


----------



## chrismende (Sep 11, 2012)

Any growth is good! Roots, shoots, flowers..... we love them all. New roots are especially excellent.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 11, 2012)

I think you're right Chris. I am happy that it is growing and not dying so for that I am very grateful


----------

